# Desperately searching for affordable brisket on Long Island...



## worktogthr (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey all,

Not sure how many long islanders there are on these forums (NY that is).  I just can't find a packer/ whole brisket anywhere.  Closest I can find is pretty large flats at BJs and Costco but they are almost $5/lb.   I really want to try my first brisket but just don't know where to find it.  Thanks!


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 27, 2013)

Walmart has them

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 27, 2013)

I live in Massapequa and the Walmart doesn't have much in the way of fresh meat.  Which one have you seen whole brisket at?  Do you know the ballpark price per pound?  Thanks!


----------



## geerock (Dec 27, 2013)

Gotta call the good ol' fashioned meat markets.  Having a good butcher that has everyrhing is invaluable if you're a smoke junkie.


----------



## dls1 (Dec 27, 2013)

geerock said:


> Gotta call the good ol' fashioned meat markets. Having a good butcher that has everyrhing is invaluable if you're a smoke junkie.


X2


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 27, 2013)

I thought about going to a butcher shop but from my experience the meat markets around here offer prime cuts that are too rich for my blood haha...I'm a budget smoker.


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 28, 2013)

worktogthr said:


> I live in Massapequa and the Walmart doesn't have much in the way of fresh meat.  Which one have you seen whole brisket at?  Do you know the ballpark price per pound?  Thanks!



Well honestly after I replied I realized that maybe the Walmart in your area didn't carry brisket..., ours does at $2.79lb. See if they can order you one.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## johnoogatz (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey worktogthr, I am from Bethpage. I will keep a look out on things that are on sale. Good places to go that aren't pricey is John's Farm in Plainview and if you have access, restaurant depot.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 13, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> I thought about going to a butcher shop but from my experience the meat markets around here offer prime cuts that are too rich for my blood haha...I'm a budget smoker.


If you're a "budget smoker" then buy the best you can afford and make the most of it. It can happen.

Sounds to me like you're looking for others to come up with an answer that you're not willing to put too much of an effort in.

Good Luck.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahh, I'm in Massapequa so Plainview isn't too far.  Do they sell full briskets?  I wish I had access to restaurant depot but you need to have a business ID which unfortunately I don't have.  Where do you usually buy brisket and what does it run you? Thanks!


----------



## johnoogatz (Jan 13, 2014)

I have had success at John's Farm and Best Yet. I hardly ever make brisket. I'm new to smoking. Most of the time I look at the local circulars and see what is on sale. Sometimes if I find good deals, I will throw them in the freezer for down the road. If you want really good stuff, you can check out Swan Prime Meats. Give them a heads up and they can get you anything. They always have brisket.Can be pricey at times if you have to feed a lot of people. There meat is great quality and half the times I don't even smoke it when I buy from them. Once and awhile you can score a good deal at BJ's in Levittown.

You live in Massapequa, there are more pork stores there than like any other town around here. Lots of Italians there. I have been to Fairway Market on Broadway and they had some good stuff too.


----------



## johnoogatz (Jan 13, 2014)

Doesn't help we live on Long Island either. Everything is overpriced. My relatives upstate got it made. They will buy livestock and go in halves and have them butchered or they always know someone who hunts and they get all types of meat for free.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 13, 2014)

dls1 said:


> If you're a "budget smoker" then buy the best you can afford and make the most of it. It can happen.
> 
> Sounds to me like you're looking for others to come up with an answer that you're not willing to put too much of an effort in.
> 
> Good Luck.



Not at all looking for people to do the work for me...I am constantly checking out flyers, visiting markets etc.  trying to find affordable brisket.  4.99 a pound seems crazy to me for brisket and the butchers around here are at least double that price.  Besides, isn't helping each other out one of the main purposes of this forum?


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info Johnoogatz!  I will definitely check those places out.  I think part of the reason I don't want to pay too much for the brisket is because I know they are challenging and I wouldn't want to pay all that money and screw it up.  Butts, ribs, chicken are more affordable so it was easier to experiment without fear of ruining something expensive.  I'll let you know if I come across any good deals. Thanks again!


----------



## johnoogatz (Jan 13, 2014)

I hear what you are saying. Same here. I can smoke other cuts of beef in a 1/3 of the time and cost and not be worried about messing up dinner. Long Island is different than most parts of the United States. Brisket is really only big with the Jewish community during Hannukah. That is when you get the deals. Otherwise, it's crazy priced just like everything else, cause no one eats that cut around here. Smoking is not the norm, neither are family dinners in this neck of the woods. Most peoples idea of a bbq is hamburgers and hot dogs. Only know a few people who actually smoke and most of the are hunter/fisher type people. My neighbors literally drool every weekend when they smell my smoker all day.


----------



## danbono (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi If you have a Restaurant Depot close by, you can shop there "IF" you join the KCBS.

Here in North NJ, Walmart was hit or miss with packers.

So I joined the KCBS and now get my briskets n ribs at RD. Superior Angus Brisket $3.10.IBP choice $2.88

Dan


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 18, 2014)

Dan, may be a stupid question but what is the KCBS and how does it get me access to restaurant depot?


----------



## frog1369 (Feb 18, 2014)

I would be interested in how KCBS membership helps get into restaurant Depot.


----------



## danbono (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi KCBS Kansas City Barbeque Society..http://www.kcbs.us/

If you do have a Restaurant Depot close by check with them to make sure, you can shop as a member of the KCBS.

I've had no problem here getting RD membership once I joined the KCBS. Dues are $35.00, good for 1 year form the date you join.

Dan


----------



## frog1369 (Feb 19, 2014)

DanBono said:


> Hi KCBS Kansas City Barbeque Society..http://www.kcbs.us/
> 
> If you do have a Restaurant Depot close by check with them to make sure, you can shop as a member of the KCBS.
> 
> ...


You're lucky on that one, here in Milwaukee they still want you to have a valid business license, just belonging to KCBS doesn't seem to work here in Wisconsin.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 19, 2014)

It says on the KCBS website that one of the benefits of membership is a one day pass to restaurant depot when you present your KCBS card... Could you get that one day pass like a dozen or so times? Haha maybe once a month?


----------



## danbono (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi All Here is the thread on Resturant Depot. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131717/resturant-depot.

I had NO trouble getting a RD card once I joined the KCBS.Let me know how you guys make out.

Dan


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2014)

While it's not a brisket if your looking for a good cut of beef for pulled beef try a chuck roast. They are not as big but many times can be found on sale at a reasonable price and they come out great. There is usually enough fat content to take to pulling/chopping temps and still not dry out on you. The other advantage is that since they aren't as big it's not as long a smoke


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, I haven't tried a chuck roast yet!  I might just do that.  I pulled beef sandwich sounds right up my alley!  Can you cook it to a slicing temp like brisket?


----------



## poppapaulie (May 21, 2014)

I have been smoking briskets for a long time in LI and found that other than going to a butcher the best place to get a whole brisket at a decent price is Western Beef.

Hope this helps :)


----------



## poppapaulie (May 21, 2014)

Also try a tri-tip which comes out AMAZING with a little brown sugar, salt, pepper & garlic.


----------



## worktogthr (May 21, 2014)

I have found my source since I first posted this.  Farmingdale Meat Market is a great butcher shop about ten minutes from where I live and they carry full packers for 3.99 per pound.  Haven/t been to a Western Beef though..


----------



## poppapaulie (May 21, 2014)

It's funny you say that as i just went in there because i moved to Farmingdale recently.  I will be going back there sat morning to get my brisket and shoulders.


----------



## worktogthr (May 21, 2014)

PoppaPaulie said:


> It's funny you say that as i just went in there because i moved to Farmingdale recently.  I will be going back there sat morning to get my brisket and shoulders.



I live in massapequa but its worth the short ride.  They have great sales that rival super market prices but the quality is much better.  Sign up for their mailing list and they will send you their weekly sales and their weekend flash sales that are usually great deals!


----------



## johnoogatz (May 23, 2014)

I live in Bethpage. I got to try this place in Farmindale. Have had luck at Best yet, John's farms and restaurant depot. Plus my boy is a butcher at Pathmark. Customizes my orders and gives me a discount.


----------



## worktogthr (May 23, 2014)

Read in one of the Farmingdale Meat Market newsletters that they are getting their own smoker in order to sell prepared smoked meats.  That should be great for us because it means they are more likely to have cuts that we are all looking for in stock.


----------

